# Acer TravelMate 240 Hard Disk Drive help



## thesmallprint (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone know whether or not it's possible to remove a hard disk drive from an Acer TravelMate 240?
And if it is, can anyone provide instructions on how to do this?

Many thanks.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I looked at the instruction manual, and I can't find how to upgrade that particular model's hard disk. There is no hard disk door on the bottom like there is on mine. You might have to remove the back cover to access it. 

Note: Removing the back cover will usually make the waranty invalid.

Once you have found the hard disk, it will be in a caddy. There will be a screw holding the hard disk in the caddy, unscrew it and slide the caddy to the end to unplug the hard disk and then remove the hard disk from the caddy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

if u couldnt find it unscrewing all the easiest screws then you ill have to dig into it from the top.

" But everything's underground 
We gotta dig it up somehow 
Yeah, yeah " RH.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm sure someone has made a guide to open it. I'll look it up later, as it is 2AM here...

*It is never impossible to remove it, just really hard. See: Mission Impossible

It wasnt an impossible mission, because they accomplished the mission. I'd say it was more like: Mission: Really Hard. :grin:


----------



## thesmallprint (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi,
I managed to do it in the end.
The battery had to be removed, and then the hard drive could simply pull out.
Can't believe I missed it before  
Thanks for your help anyway!


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Excellent! Did you do what you needed to do?


----------



## thesmallprint (Oct 4, 2005)

Nope, not yet. I need to connect it to my desktop computer now to get data off it, but I'm not too sure on what to do (See my thread in the hard disk section).


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

thesmallprint said:


> Hi,
> I managed to do it in the end.
> The battery had to be removed, and then the hard drive could simply pull out.
> Can't believe I missed it before
> Thanks for your help anyway!


That's how my Aspire 1522LMi works. I recommend getting a little USB adapter for it and doing it the easy way. There are 2.5" -> 3.5" IDE adapters but the ones I've used haven't been all that impressive (brittle, poorly assembled, etc.)


----------



## twirlylay (Nov 6, 2008)

I have this exact same problem, did you ever get it to work? Did you replace the hard drive?


----------

